# Top Shot



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone watch this show? I love it. I do not watch much television but can't miss this show. It is on Tuesday night on History channel.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've seen a few shows. The shooters get to handle some pretty awesome weapons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen a few as well, but am not a regular viewer.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I watched the first season and a couple shows from the second but it got to be all about the drama and not about marksmanship IMO. I quit watching.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Only a few times, there are so many reality shows out there and like what bar-d says the drama!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I follow the show. Some pretty cool challenges and weapons.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I watched the first season and a couple shows from the second but it got to be all about the drama and not about marksmanship IMO. I quit watching.


I'm with bar d. Now Sons of Guns on the other hand is a great gun show... I think.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I have seen a few episodes of sons of guns. I don't care for the manufactured drama in any show. I think they do too much of it in both shows. I can wait it out and watch the challenges though. I think some of those challenges look like a lot of fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now if Will from Sons of Guns would show up out here I'd gladly take him out on a hunt...


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Now if Will from Sons of Guns would show up out here I'd gladly take him out on a hunt...


I was thinking Stephanie


----------

